# Kennel Name



## Anushka (Dec 27, 2019)

Hello Members 
I am new to this forum and actually this is my very first question.
I wanted to have a kennel name for my kennel so I thought of 3 names but the name I liked most was rejected by local kennel club saying it is already there. These are the 3 names I came up with
A. VOM OLYMPUS (was rejected saying it is already in FCI kennel name list)
B. VOM K9 KENNEL (said K9 cannot be used then I asked if "Canine" can be used then they said it can't be used either)
C. VOM SKYLOS (This is the name they approved but I don't like this name)
My first choice was VOM OLYMPUS. Any advice on thinking of a creative name? I breed German sheperds.

Thanks 
In advance


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

Easiest thing to do is an internet search on the kennel name to see if it is already being used. Pick a name that refers to your area, or something distinctive, try converting it to German and see what you get. Again, then search to see if it is already being used. 

PS - If you are breeding German Shepherd's, I'd make sure the breed name is spelled correctly, otherwise you are not going to be taken very seriously...


----------

